
Node.JS 0.3.4 out (with experimental HTTPS) - Rauchg
http://groups.google.com/group/nodejs/browse_thread/thread/20494c1796e91bf6?hl=en
======
Swizec
I've been using node for a while now and I have to say it's a lot awesomer
than it was when I first started playing with it. Or maybe I'm just better
with javascript ...

Either way, I love that it continues to get better, but I wonder how long
they'll be able to (need to?) keep this breakneck pace. Just a few weeks ago
it would seem 0.3.2 was a beta and now this.

I'm almost having to keep an eye out more on node updates than changing
requirements for my code!

~~~
blago
You can use the stable (0.2.x) branch.

~~~
Swizec
I need some of the 0.3.x features :)

~~~
aerique
You don't _need_ to update once the features you need work for you :-)

------
dangrossman
What a coincidence, I was just on the node.js site planning to write something
new with it when I saw this. I implemented a heartbeat-based web stats service
but it's too resource-intensive to run affordably on Apache/MySQL. I hope to
write the little script that records the heartbeats in node.js with mongodb
instead.

~~~
simonw
Have you considered Redis for persistence in place of MongoDB? It's excellent
for stats applications.

~~~
dangrossman
There are companies doing stats applications using MongoDB too. It's
supposedly one of its strengths. I'll look into Redis too, though.

~~~
mcs
I've seen people using MongoDB in memory only as a cache, so that they can
mapreduce it. Even without that, it's writes to disk are async so it's fast.

~~~
cdavid
What's the point of map reduce if data can be held in memory ?

